# Mini Panasonic sa-ak960 con f61



## antabols (Ene 5, 2014)

Recibi un Panasonic sa-ak960 el cual presenta f61, le quite todos los 4 ic de tda8290 bj y persite salirme el codigo f61 por donde debo atacarlo.
En este minicomponente cual es el pin de proteccion. ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 6, 2014)

Esto puede aplicarse a varias fallas, una que la fuente tenga una tensión caida del amplificador o bien, el amplificador como tal, de todas formas, aquí te dejo el enlace para que descargues el manual de servicio. Saludos...

http://elektrotanya.com/panasonic_sa-ak960gcp_sm.pdf/download.html


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 6, 2014)

si mal no recuerdo esos Tda son de 2 x 100W ?


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 7, 2014)

Hola,si el microprocesador es :M38184M8145 el pin de proteccion es el PIN 33 (DCDET)


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 7, 2014)

Ese equipo tiene casetera y cd? Desconectalos ambos del todo antes de inhabilitar el pin de protección del micro, pues la falla puede estar en eso tambien.


----------

